# Can you use an ABN for a Commercial Payor?



## Ellacott (Nov 18, 2013)

We are doing a HCV test to screen for Hepatitis.  This is in accordance to a guideline by U.S. Preventive Service Task Force.  Currently no insurer, including Medicare covers this test when coded with a V70.0.

A decision was made to have all patients getting the test to sign an ABN.  Are we allowed to get an ABN for commercial payors?  Our ABN mentions Medicare.  Can we still use this form or can we make a form that doesn't mention Medicare?


----------



## capricew (Nov 19, 2013)

yes, most commercial carriers require that you inform your patient of non-covered services in writing just like Medicare does.  In fact - it should be written in your contract.  The do not require a specific form so you can you use/modify Medicare's ABN to satisfy this requirement.

Tricare, however, has a specific form that they want you to use for this very purpose so check out their website to get it.

Good Luck!!

Caprice Walder, CPC


----------



## Ellacott (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you so much.  I'll  look for Tricare's form.


----------



## capricew (Nov 21, 2013)

you are welcome!! Let me know if you need any help.

Caprice Walder, CPC


----------

